# Halloween @ Target 2010



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

YES. YES. YES! Do they have any decorations out yet? I actually picked up a few cheap things there last year! Most of their stuff is kind of expensive, but online items are currently very cheap!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

How freaking exciting! Thanks for the heads up. I'm going to stalk mine this weekend!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

TrailofTerror said:


> YES. YES. YES! Do they have any decorations out yet? I actually picked up a few cheap things there last year! Most of their stuff is kind of expensive, but online items are currently very cheap!


No decorations yet; probably sometime early next week 

And BTW, you're welcome!!


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Nothing yet, lets ALL hope this year ALL the retailers have some cool stuff as last year kind of sucked...........................

Online, got a cool lightup 6' graveyard tree and a "Wild Hovering Ghost", I missed out on this guy last year, but they were $50 and I scored this bad boy for $30! Will be here tomorrow, they are now out of stock, glad I jumped on this guy when I did! Looks like I missed out on the Tombstone Lifter for $45, as now it is listed out of stock.........


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I've been waiting to check out halloween @ my Target! I hear they won't start to set it till late next week


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Interesting.

They seem to showcase a different theme/motif every year. Remember all the medieval and royal skulls last year, the gothic lanterns, the tablecloths, the throw pillows, all in purple and gray?

Now it's patterned orange tones, purple contrasts and candy.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

E x c e l l e n t! Our Target just started putting away/clearencing its summer stuff, so I'm expecting they'll be putting out their Halloween decor very soon. Yay!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I am looking forward to Target's halloween this year. Last year, they had one of the best selection of all the retailers.


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

My daughter wondered what their theme would be this year the last time we were there. I can hardly wait!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Judging from the way my local Target looks, it's going to be at least another week or so before this starts. Unless they start doing this overnight. lol


----------



## Stranger With Candy (Oct 29, 2007)

I moved from the city where I had access to 3 or 4 Targets. Now the nearest one is 60 miles away. Hold me 


I'm just going to have to make 1 or 2 expensive trips. No himhaw'ing about debating on purchasing an item for days. Just go, and do it!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

How exciting!!! My Targets still have back to school stuff


----------



## harvestmoon (Aug 29, 2010)

Man! What a tease! I love Target's Halloween selection. I love how they often have the more classy & elegant gothic pieces. I would actually like to buy that stuff and do my bedroom that way.....very romantic


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm worried about this theme. Candy seems like they're going for the candy items & not so many decorations.

My Target last year was devoid of any real Halloween stuff outside of candy & smaller stuff. It seemed like they were just filling up space w/a few things until they could move the Christmas stuff in. Which is exactly what they did the last week of Oct. I went the day before Halloween & they had zero things left, besides candy & had already started moving in Christmas.

But several years ago they had a theme with giant old-fashioned plastic masks, like the old Ben Cooper costumes, & I scored several of those when they were removing them. They're huge & I'd like to hang them on our garage, but they're so huge it's hard to accomplish.

Maybe I'll post some pics at some point & ask for mounting ideas.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Stranger With Candy said:


> I moved from the city where I had access to 3 or 4 Targets. Now the nearest one is 60 miles away. Hold me
> 
> 
> I'm just going to have to make 1 or 2 expensive trips. No himhaw'ing about debating on purchasing an item for days. Just go, and do it!


I know what you mean I have to drive that far also.
I love target even there candy is different from what other has.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Most Targets should be all set up within the next 2 weeks ~ by Sept 12th, but it does vary depending on what the District Manager decides - they basically say what goes out when ~


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Did you guys see any of those really heavy tombstones yet? I really need about two more. I like the weight because we get severe winds in October (the Santa Anas) and even staked, styrofoam tombstones tend to fall over.


----------



## Johan (Oct 15, 2008)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Did you guys see any of those really heavy tombstones yet? I really need about two more. I like the weight because we get severe winds in October (the Santa Anas) and even staked, styrofoam tombstones tend to fall over.


I hear ya!


----------



## schellbell (Oct 18, 2009)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> Did you guys see any of those really heavy tombstones yet? I really need about two more. I like the weight because we get severe winds in October (the Santa Anas) and even staked, styrofoam tombstones tend to fall over.


I ordered 4 of the new designs off the website. 2 of the big ones (22 in) and 2 of the smaller ones (17 in). Two have silver paint on the bones/skulls but it's not to blingy.

All my tombstones are the poly resin ones from Target, always get a few each year. Love how solid they are.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

RCIAG said:


> I'm worried about this theme. Candy seems like they're going for the candy items & not so many decorations.
> 
> My Target last year was devoid of any real Halloween stuff outside of candy & smaller stuff. It seemed like they were just filling up space w/a few things until they could move the Christmas stuff in. Which is exactly what they did the last week of Oct. I went the day before Halloween & they had zero things left, besides candy & had already started moving in Christmas.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what happened at ours! I was pretty annoyed actually because they've had some pretty great stuff in the past. They had started moving the Christmas stuff in a couple of weeks before Halloween last year...it was disappointing to say the least!


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

What was my local Target closed this year. I'd have to drive a bit to get to one now. I recall last year they didn't have as much as usual.

In the past, I've got some great stuff from them. With one exclusion. I bought 2 spooky trees at 50-75% after Halloween. Stored them till the next year. When I assembled them and plugged them in, one did not light up.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

We went into target last night, and my sister in law goes "you wanna see if they have anything out yet?"... I half heartedly said "sure... I know they won't have jack out, but we can look"....The signs were up, but EVEN THE CANDY WAS SAD. It was like an entire aisle where candy was supposed to be, and MAYBE 20 bags total. I asked the quiet little asian stocker girl when the halloween stuff was going out... she said "we just got it delivered, it won't be out for a while though"... so I thought about grabbing her and yelling "WHEN IS A WHILE!!!", but my sister in law saw me about to do it, and grabbed my arm and dragged me away... 

Last year Target definitely WON the Halloween War between Target and Walmart... Walmart didn't even have PROPS, they had costumes (and only for kids), and REALLY bad accessories and AISLES of candy... At least target had SOME props... So I'm excited to see what they give us this year!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We just arrived back from our Target and they started setting up for the candy section : 3 big aisles with 3 islands as usual. Our Target is always huge for the Halloween stuff. Cant wait to see al the decor items.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*A few more pics -*

Here are a few pics from my Target - no decor or props yet, but very soon


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Well the target distribution center next to my community(Literally 4 blocks away) started shipping halloween goods to retail stores about 2 weeks ago. 

My friend that is a supervisor there knows how I am about halloween and lets me know when they ship the goodies out and if its worth my time. He has yet to metion anything of significance though.. 

I really dont shop there to often as my wife is the loyal target investor.. lol!


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

Stopped at our SUPER TARGET yesterday and they had NOTHING! ZIP! ZERO! Grrr!


----------



## Autumn Myth (Sep 1, 2007)

Neither of my local targets have a thing! All the summer stuff is still out. 
I really hope all of it is out soon because, I don't know about you guys but, my sweet tooth has been craving some hardcore Halloween candy.


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

I went to Target two nights ago. All the back to school stuff was cleared out, and they had the purple shelving and signs up in the section, but no merchandise except for a few costumes and a couple bags of candy. Can't wait for your pics, I always love what Target has to offer.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

posted this in the 2010 sightings but figured might as well post it in here as well, here is one pic but trust me we have A LOT more boxes out back then that. As far as I know we should be putting everything out this week and might even start tomorrow


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I am patiently waiting a couple of week before I cave in and check out Target. It better be worth the waiting.......................


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

we began setting up Halloween today, only a few things I liked...hopefully as the week goes on we put out better stuff 


































^ I like this little guy


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Black Friday said:


> posted this in the 2010 sightings but figured might as well post it in here as well, here is one pic but trust me we have A LOT more boxes out back then that. As far as I know we should be putting everything out this week and might even start tomorrow


This is very good news...Thanks, Black Friday!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I like the "days to Halloween" sign. I may have to go pick one up at out local store. Too bad all those countdown and advent items only go up to 30 days.


----------



## Black Friday (Aug 11, 2008)

@CaliforniaMelanie: Your very welcome! I believe tomorrow they are going to start setting up the main isle with the displays and I work tuesday so I'll make sure to take some pics & post em here! 

@Druidess: That countdown is pretty cool, and I agree with you I wish it was more than 30 days!


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

Druidess said:


> I like the "days to Halloween" sign. I may have to go pick one up at out local store. Too bad all those countdown and advent items only go up to 30 days.


I have one similiar to the one in the picture that I got from Target a few years ago, just different colors and stuff. I use mine all the way up to 60 days. The only numbers you can't put up are numbers that have two of the same number in them past 30. Like 33, 44, etc.


----------



## Pinhead (Sep 6, 2010)

Target and Walgreen's are two of favorite "big name" retailers when it comes to Halloween. I was in my Target tonight, and they had almost all of their Halloween candy 100% set and a small assortment of costumes out. I expect the rest of the stuff to be set in a few days. The theme this year seems to be more candy-oriented and family-friendly, but I still expect Target to deliver the goods.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Last year from Target I got a light up sign that plugs in and lights up in big red numbers. It looks like a frame with skulls on top...and it goes out to 99 days!! It was $24.99 last year. Maybe they will have it again this year!


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow, look's like they have a bunch of stuff, I'm planning on going there next weekend!


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

Target finally getting their act together ...

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0690.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0689.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0688.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0684.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0683.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0682.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0681.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0680.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c142/sacolton/IMG_0679.jpg

I swear, someone at Target should be reprimanded for the lateness of their displays. Some of us serious Halloween planners need a whole two months to get things prepared. I would fire whoever decided to wait until the 2nd week of September to get things ready for Halloween at Target.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

UGH! Last night I dreamed that I went shopping at Target, and happened upon their Halloween section, and it was *awesome*! They had these huge blow mold candy corns (which didn't interest me as much as the rest, but they were the first thing I saw, all lit up on top shelves to light the way to the aisles). I made a beeline for that section, started seeing all kinds of stuff that I wanted...and then I woke up. Does that qualify as a nightmare?

I kind of like the skeleton, at least. And, the big skull dishes.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

How much is that large skeleton?


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The Halloween stuff online seems more expensive than last year. For instance, I know that they didn't have this last year at Target (the smaller Freddy and Jason animatronics), but they have them online, and they are $30 and $35 for one !!! The $35 is the Freddy. This is way overpriced in my opinion. Some 3 years ago at Walgreen's, they were $20!!! Target isn't so cheap that much it seems with Halloween.

I wonder how much prices have rose in the store for Target in general stuff. Last time, I was documenting how much Target is actually cheaper than Wal-Mart, but I don't know anymore. Has all this remodeling made Target more expensive? In my area, they seem to be putting in more food at a lot of the stores.

Does anyone know what they are taking out to put more food in? Are there going to be less clothes in the stores, or no automotive section??

Looking at the Halloween stuff online, I'm disappointed with Target. This is unless they have something better in stores than online. The two stores I care about because I haven't seen anything yet are Menards, and Walgreens. For Menards, I was sharing with them about getting some different General Foam blowmolds (plastic light up things) for next year because it's too late for this year, and they said last year, they had great sales on the Christmas blowmolds, so what they told me is that this year they will have some "retro" blowmolds. I just hope it's not just those pumpkin old ones they had before, and maybe bigger stuff.

And for the they should be fired because it's not stocked up yet (I don't agree.), a lot of people probably buy there stuff in October to begin with. I know that people want to plan haunt events early and have the stuff up by October 1st, but I imagine a lot of people don't even start buying Halloween stuff till the end of September, or first week of October anyway, and you still have Back to School around Labor Day, and on top of that, just because a kid goes back to school Monday or Tuesday, doesn't mean they they don't need something because they didn't buy enough, or the teacher wants them to buy something more. So, they might go back to the store after school starts because they forgot soemthing, or need something more.


----------



## gypsybandit (Sep 6, 2010)

I purchased that exact skeleton pirate 3 or 4 years ago from Walmart. I can't remember what I paid for it back then. It use to seem Target had more updated merchandise to chose from. Oh well. It's still a classic when you put it in front of a tombstone with some black roses and wrought iron fence.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

gypsybandit said:


> I purchased that exact skeleton pirate 3 or 4 years ago from Walmart. I can't remember what I paid for it back then. It use to seem Target had more updated merchandise to chose from. Oh well. It's still a classic when you put it in front of a tombstone with some black roses and wrought iron fence.


They were around $10 when I got mine from walmart. But on a happy note, last year Spirit and the other "real" Halloween stores had them for $30!
But I agree, you'd think they could come up with something a little newer or at least an updated version of the same old thing.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Last weekend our Target had ALL their candy out. It seemed as though there would be more aisles of candy than anything else.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the skelly and the large skull candy bowl.


----------



## MassMax (Jul 20, 2009)

Does anyone else scratch their head about Target and other stores putting out Halloween candy weeks before they start selling decorations? My local supermarket chain (Shaws) switched their seasonal aisle to Halloween candy over three weeks ago. Uh, don't you decorate first and only hand out candy at the end? The math of this approach escapes...other than the stores trying to fatten you up by making the candy available for you to chow down early, so that you're forced to buy replacement candy before the big day, of course...


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

MassMax said:


> Does anyone else scratch their head about Target and other stores putting out Halloween candy weeks before they start selling decorations? My local supermarket chain (Shaws) switched their seasonal aisle to Halloween candy over three weeks ago. Uh, don't you decorate first and only hand out candy at the end? The math of this approach escapes...other than the stores trying to fatten you up by making the candy available for you to chow down early, so that you're forced to buy replacement candy before the big day, of course...


I think the idea is that you will buy the candy when it gets there "before the good stuff is gone". Then you eat it...You buy candy again when the decorations go on sale and you buy it all together. Then you eat it...so you buy some more just before the big day. I bet it works...I know we buy it just to have the fall themed snacks around the house, and halloween pretzels and such as well...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Pics - Of Candy!!*

Yeah, more pics of candy - like some members mentioned earlier, they will probably start setting the "good" stuff out later, maybe next weekend, after the Jewish New Year, especially here in South Florida - well, here's something at least, LOL 





























And some Halloween greeting cards -


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Druidess said:


> I think the idea is that you will buy the candy when it gets there "before the good stuff is gone". Then you eat it...You buy candy again when the decorations go on sale and you buy it all together. Then you eat it...so you buy some more just before the big day. I bet it works...I know we buy it just to have the fall themed snacks around the house, and halloween pretzels and such as well...


Honestly I think the real reason is because the candy they have to get rid by November whereas the other decorations they could potentially save them for next year if they wanted to. When Factory Card Outlet was in business, they didn't have good after-Halloween sales, and they packed a ton of stuff away I guess for next year. No wonder why they got bought out by Party City!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I went to the Target in Trussville, AL, today and they had a ton out! Not in the big Halloween section so much, but everywhere else!

They had the big candy section that also includes all the special holiday DVDs, CDs, baking materials, small gifts, themed foods (Oreos, etc.) I was super excited about all of that.

They also had a few endcaps by the registers with Halloween items, like hair accessories and whatnot. Shirts are also available in each of the clothing departments, and I also saw Halloween picture frames and wall decor. The Dollar Section had even more than it did the last time I was there.

The section in the back with costumes and props was filled up more than it was a few days ago. Still not much there, but progress is being made! They had a few animatronic items, as well as a selection of stringed lights. I'm still waiting on the dining accessories and decor!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Our Target had quite a bit of stuff out yesterday. Not all of it yet, but most of it.
I was kind of disappointed. Apparently glitter is all the rage this year. I saw 4 or 5 different colored glitter covered skeletons (about 4 ft. tall I would guess).
The resin tombstones aren't very good this year, nowhere near as nice as the ones they put out the last two years. Some of the stones look nice, but the sayings on them are just plain dumb.
I didn't see any life-size props out yet and not very many small props either.
Lots of costumes and candy, though!


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

Went to two Targets over the last two days and neither of them had anything. No candy, no decorations. Well, they did have fall themed mini Reeses Peanut Butter Cups at their check out lanes, but that's about it. Their seasonal area was just left over back to school and summer yard items. 

Digging through my post history, I found a post from 09--08-08, and I stated how my local Target had nearly all of their Halloween displayed. My local Targets are definitely late this year. Considering nothing is displayed yet and shelves aren't even empty in the season section, I don't see their Halloween section being 100% for at least another week. It's a bit disappointing since Target has consistently been my favorite Halloween stop.

And on another note, I am very sad to learn that Target is closing down all of their outdoor garden areas (I guess most Targets didn't have them anyway, but the ones that did had some pretty good stuff).


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was at Target 2 days ago and they had all their candy out, the halloween stuff for pets, & the $1 halloween stuff...no decor yet  still some school supplies they're trying to get rid of...school started yesterday (I started high school!) so they should have out everything in a week or two!


----------



## GraveyardMistress (Oct 2, 2009)

Halloweenfan said:


> Honestly I think the real reason is because the candy they have to get rid by November whereas the other decorations they could potentially save them for next year if they wanted to.


Last year when I hit Target for their after Halloween clearance, I got there when they were further marking stuff down. I asked one of the employees (who turned out to be an assistant manager) how much longer they were keeping stuff out because I wanted to come back again after everything was marked down again. He told me that they usually kept it out about 10 - 14 days after the holiday ... and then THEY THREW THE REST AWAY.  And this wasn't jsut the candy, it was EVERYTHING that was left. 

I actually asked him to repeat it because I thought I heard him wrong ... I asked "Don't you keep it for next year??" And he said no, they have to get rid of it so it is all trashed ... what a waste


----------



## Seraphin (Jul 20, 2009)

I hope they have new gargoyles! Been snagging the big
and little ones each year!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

GraveyardMistress said:


> Last year when I hit Target for their after Halloween clearance, I got there when they were further marking stuff down. I asked one of the employees (who turned out to be an assistant manager) how much longer they were keeping stuff out because I wanted to come back again after everything was marked down again. He told me that they usually kept it out about 10 - 14 days after the holiday ... and then THEY THREW THE REST AWAY. And this wasn't jsut the candy, it was EVERYTHING that was left.
> 
> I actually asked him to repeat it because I thought I heard him wrong ... I asked "Don't you keep it for next year??" And he said no, they have to get rid of it so it is all trashed ... what a waste


Being a former Target team member, I know that this is true!

Sad, but true


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^That seems dumb to me to not keep extra (not candy related) stuff for next year. Sure, clear out most of the stuff with 50% off, and than keep the rest for next year, and advertise the stuff you have left over better in the ads for Halloween instead of junking it. 

Possible reasons why candy could come out first I think could be because that is more regular merchandise than seasonal. Yes, those are meant for trick or treating people, but than you can have people just want candy for themselves, and buy some bags. Also, I think Target or another company deals with those candy companies for the most part yearly anyway so it's not like getting Gemmy to the stores in which they do holidays instead of stuff during the whole year. 

Does candy also have a higher markup than decorations or costumes? For a little space, they can fit tons of candy bags compared to let's say 2 glitter pumpkins. They stack the candy on top of one another on those shelves.

I don't think they trash it all though because I went to Goodwill, and they had Christmas ornaments from Target after Christmas, and it was a lot of them (leftovers). This way they do this, and maybe they get some tax writeoff for donations I think for that stuff. So, I guess checking out Goodwills in the middle of November would be a good idea to see if they have any Target stuff, but it's leftovers anyway, and if you checked Target after Halloween, and you didn't buy it there why would you buy it at Goodwill. Target goes I think to 90% off which I think is too much, and better of saving the stuff except candy.


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

GraveyardMistress said:


> Last year when I hit Target for their after Halloween clearance, I got there when they were further marking stuff down. I asked one of the employees (who turned out to be an assistant manager) how much longer they were keeping stuff out because I wanted to come back again after everything was marked down again. He told me that they usually kept it out about 10 - 14 days after the holiday ... and then THEY THREW THE REST AWAY. And this wasn't jsut the candy, it was EVERYTHING that was left.
> 
> I actually asked him to repeat it because I thought I heard him wrong ... I asked "Don't you keep it for next year??" And he said no, they have to get rid of it so it is all trashed ... what a waste


Thats rediculous. When I ran a subway franchise we even gave all our bread each day to the local church.It wasnt expired, just baked a few hrs ago. Not that halloween stuff will save anyones life but it can certainly make a difference in some kids lives that cant afford it. It makes me sick that they'd trash it. I bet the employees take it home when they have lax bosses. I would take it and donate it or keep it myself if I worked there. well, I guess Im done ranting


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

GraveyardMistress said:


> Last year when I hit Target for their after Halloween clearance, I got there when they were further marking stuff down. I asked one of the employees (who turned out to be an assistant manager) how much longer they were keeping stuff out because I wanted to come back again after everything was marked down again. He told me that they usually kept it out about 10 - 14 days after the holiday ... and then THEY THREW THE REST AWAY. And this wasn't jsut the candy, it was EVERYTHING that was left.
> 
> I actually asked him to repeat it because I thought I heard him wrong ... I asked "Don't you keep it for next year??" And he said no, they have to get rid of it so it is all trashed ... what a waste


Makes you want to start hanging out by the dumpsters now, doesn't it?


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Why would they throw it away when they could GIVE it away for free....it's the SAME thing. Target is also taking a REALLY long time to put out decorations. Most stores around here already have everything out.

I did go to Rite aid - they wanted $10.00 for a bag of dum dum lollipops, I couldn't justify the price for that!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^Well, the problem with that to them is that if you give it out free than no one is going to want to buy it next year when they could get stuff for free. I wonder how many people don't want to buy stuff when it's 50% off because they know that Target will get it down to 75% off later, and eventually 90%. So, it's things like that, that they choose to not give it away for free, and thus throw it away, or send it to Goodwill, or maybe Salvation Army.


----------



## Pinhead (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm shocked Target actually throws everything out. As a current CVS mgr., and former Walgreen's one, I know that whatever didn't sell after being marked down, was packed away and re-sold the following year(excluding anything edible of course). I assumed most major retailers did the samething. Target proved me wrong. What a shame.

But back to topic, my local Target is also very behind than usual. The Halloween candy and food is 100% packed, as is about 75% of the cotumes and accessories. But where the decor, props, light, etc. should be, they still have BACK TO SCHOOL. Which doesn't make sense here in South Florida because school started over 3 weeks ago. Wal Mart and K-Mart have all their BACK TO SCHOOL marked down 50-75% off. I guess it seems like a nationwide delay.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

All of our stores are very slow in putting out merchandise this year! Big Lots has a few things out, and thats about it. Store have their candy out, but no props  Our target has nothing...walgreens either! I a very distressed to hear about Target throwing items away! Why throw perfectly good items in a LAND FILL when they are OVER FULL already? That makes me nuts. At least donate it....or send it to the Goodwill to be resold. Craziness!


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Odd, I know that I've seen (and bought a few weeks ago...) unopened Target Halloween merchandise at Goodwill. Maybe those items were just rescued from dumpster-death.

I agree that it would certainly be better to donate the items. I know that when I ran a Sam Goody store, and the company would discontinue an electronics item, we often had to take them in the back and smash them with hammers before dumping them, so no one would dumpster dive or "steal" them. I always hated doing that.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*I just returned from the Target near my apt, the one I used to work out, and all they had were a few things in the $1 Spot by the front entrance, a few pet costumes, greeting cards and that's all! Nothing in the Seasonal Dept {still back to school; on clearance }
Last year when I worked there, we were already half way done by this time!!

I blame the new management team, all n00bs, LOL!*


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

LairMistress said:


> Odd, I know that I've seen (and bought a few weeks ago...) unopened Target Halloween merchandise at Goodwill. Maybe those items were just rescued from dumpster-death.
> 
> I agree that it would certainly be better to donate the items. I know that when I ran a Sam Goody store, and the company would discontinue an electronics item, we often had to take them in the back and smash them with hammers before dumping them, so no one would dumpster dive or "steal" them. I always hated doing that.


I rarely go into a Goodwill but when I do it is always stocked with Target merchandise too. My mom retired from Target and was sickened at how much they DO compact tho' so not everything is saved.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

I went to Target tonight and they barely had their candy out. Is it me or is Target always the last to put out their goods? I seriously heard 5 kids in the store say "wheres the halloweeeeen??" It made me smile because I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Odd, I know that I've seen (and bought a few weeks ago...) unopened Target Halloween merchandise at Goodwill. Maybe those items were just rescued from dumpster-death.
> 
> I agree that it would certainly be better to donate the items. I know that when I ran a Sam Goody store, and the company would discontinue an electronics item, we often had to take them in the back and smash them with hammers before dumping them, so no one would dumpster dive or "steal" them. I always hated doing that.


I had a friend who worked at Walmart quite a while back and she said returned items were usually destroyed instead of being checked over and put back on the shelf. I guess it kept things from being returned a second or third time if there were something wrong with it caused by one of the previous buyers. But then during the same time frame, I stubled across a roadside sale of Walmart returns.

I am sure a lot of this has to do with policies being different for stores in different areas. Maybe in low-income areas the stuff is thrown away because they assume customers treat the merchandise badly while it is sitting on the shelf. And stores close to regional warehouses may send stuff back. Sounds logical, but those are just guesses.


----------



## sugarskull (Sep 8, 2010)

The goodwill here every year sells unopened Target halloween stuff from the year before for 50-75% off in september. The other day I picked up a brand new fogger, a smoking caultron, a bush shaker, and some halloween napkins all for $20. The bar codes have been cut off the items and they have a bar code sticker that says "close out buyer". So they're not getting them from the dumpster.


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

After holiday markdowns quick guide--Any candy that does not sell when it hits the lowest clearance price is automatically destroyed. Merchandise like props and costumes are sorted and based upon upc/dpci coding it is coded to be destroyed, destroyed-hazardous, salvaged, or returned to manufacturer. The salvaged merchandise is donated to charity organizations like Goodwill or Salvation Army. And as Target's return policy is 90 days, it is possible to purchase an item in October, not use it and return it in January--those items would never be reshelved, they would be automatically salvaged.

The absolute best deals are the marked down clearance items that are still in the store. Obviously the charity will set the highest price it can to maximize profit. I have seen items selling in thrift stores priced 10-25% below Target's original price. Merchandise priced at 90% off is going to go out of the store very quickly, but wow it is sweet to snatch off the shelves!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Target is based in Minneapolis is a bit influenced by the late start back to school here--our state fair runs through labor Day so schools mostly don't start until the Tuesday after. that means we get stuck with back to school junk at Targets when other places are starting to put out the Halloween goodness. I know store managers have some discretion so I'm not sure what happens other places.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I buy a lot of new stuff in both SA and GW. I get it at good prices based on retail prices, but it is way above the clearance prices the stores use before they donate it.


----------



## ChrisS_NC (Nov 6, 2008)

Picked up the big $30 Jack-o-lantern. I happened to have a Michael's 40% off coupon with me and convinced the Manager on Duty to honor it since Michael's has a foam pumpkin about the same size and is 5 doors down. Made my JoL on $18. Sweet.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you think Targets will be fully stocked with halloween stuff by September 24?


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Setting up on Sunday night and will be ready for Monday!!!!


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

ChrisS_NC said:


> Picked up the big $30 Jack-o-lantern. I happened to have a Michael's 40% off coupon with me and convinced the Manager on Duty to honor it since Michael's has a foam pumpkin about the same size and is 5 doors down. Made my JoL on $18. Sweet.


Dang that was a good buy ! I found the same one here and waited until it was marked down..of course when I went back it was gone..


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

That is a good deal on a pumpkin!! I want to slowly add lots of foam pumpkins to my yard. I recave so many with real pumpkins, why not keep them forever and have a huge pumpkin collection.

Target has yet to put all their decor out here, I havn't checked in 3 weeks - perhaps I will go back  

Where my parents live - my mom said they were totally stock with Halloween stuff. I guess it depends on the store!


----------



## feedmelies (Oct 13, 2007)

adam said:


> That is a good deal on a pumpkin!! I want to slowly add lots of foam pumpkins to my yard. I recave so many with real pumpkins, why not keep them forever and have a huge pumpkin collection.
> 
> Target has yet to put all their decor out here, I havn't checked in 3 weeks - perhaps I will go back
> 
> Where my parents live - my mom said they were totally stock with Halloween stuff. I guess it depends on the store!


Go to Michaels the day after Halloween. They sell their foam pumpkins for very cheap. I have a ton of them.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Target today had out 90% of their candy, about half their costumes, but no decor. Im guessing in a couple more days they should have it all done.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG. My Target made dreams come true today. Hubby laughed as I just walked around with a big goofy grin on my face. I just posted some items I purchased there in the "What did you buy today" thread. Look forward to some really great stuff!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Our Target is about 75% set but it looks pretty good I think! I picked up a set of skull salt and pepper shakers and a pair of skeleton arm salad tongs for a total of $8! Love the kitchen/dining stuff this year. Yard decor doesn't look like anything new or great.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Picked up the same salt and pepper shakers today. lol Also a bag of baby mice - black, gray and white. I have a white rubber rat and I'm going to have the baby white mice "nursing". Don't know why but the white mice freak me out more than the dark ones.

Candy's fully stocked, decor maybe 50%.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Target here is at about 90% set up, I got several small strobe lights (never can have enough of those), the dropping "vile skull" which will need some modifications, and another string of purple lights. Got my eye on the "rising ghost" as well.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Our Target is about 75% set but it looks pretty good I think! I picked up a set of skull salt and pepper shakers and a pair of skeleton arm salad tongs for a total of $8! Love the kitchen/dining stuff this year. Yard decor doesn't look like anything new or great.


Love the salad tongs! Decided against them because we're not doing salad at the party, but we may just have to get them to save up for the future! Got the skull bottle opener, though.  And I agree, the kitchen/dining stuff is great this year!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I think I'll check them Tuesday.


----------



## spinachetr (Nov 12, 2009)

Regions Beyond said:


> Got my eye on the "rising ghost" as well.


I bought that rising ghost (the $19.95 one). The body and head are horribly cheap looking. I threw that part away. I love the mechanism that lifts (actually launches) the ghost. I glued a foam skull to it with long white hair and will put it behind a tombstone. The sound is ok and it is kinda noisy when it resets, but all in all, I couldn't build something like it...again I mainly bought it for the mechanical part of it so money well spent.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Monroe58 said:


> Love the salad tongs! Decided against them because we're not doing salad at the party, but we may just have to get them to save up for the future! Got the skull bottle opener, though.  And I agree, the kitchen/dining stuff is great this year!


Well, I'm not having a party and we don't eat salad that often but I had to have them anyway!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

My Target's and Wal-Marts still barely have the stuff up. Target had 1 aisle of things, but there was a huge nothingness of nothing in the openspace. And they had costumes out, but no animatronics, barely any lights at all (2 sets of lights, and a bunch of nothing), and it just wasn't out.

For Wal-Mart, a candy aisle or 2, and the other aisles again had nothingness.

Kmart had Halloween and Christmas! Dollar Tree is out, Walgreen's is out, Ace had a tiny little section, but they were out. Menard's is out. Goodwill has painted windows and a theme for each store, and it seems a bigger section for Halloween than last year. So, come on Target, and Wal-Mart. Get it out already!


----------



## xported (Sep 4, 2007)

When I went to check up on my two local Targets over the weekend, one of them had up most of their Halloween decor and costumes but no candy. The other one I went to had out most of their candy but no decor or costumes. Target is really off the ball this year, at least where I live.

Anyway, does anyone know if Target is caring the Jones Halloween flavored soda this year? Or is Jones even making it? I can't find any info on it. Jones' website only shows previous year's flavors. Last I heard, Jones was in financial trouble, so perhaps this is a reason the sodas could be absent this year? I always look forward to the sodas, even though I'm usually disappointed with them (Especially the licorice flavor from 2007). I love the Lemon Drop Dead flavor and even the Candy Corn in moderation is good. I really hope the sodas make an appearance this year.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I took pictures AND Video of some stuff at Target this last weekend... I'll try to post later tonight when I get home. (stuck at work right now!)


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

^Oh, that would be great. Thanks!

I found videos of a person at Target videoing the Halloween stuff. Now, for the first video, you might want to fast foward through it abit because he plays with everything a lot, but the other 2 are a little better.














I'm interested in those sets of eyes, and maybe the LED eyes, but they are probably battery, and I will probably forget those 2nd type of eyes because of battery.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

The target where I am has gotten all the costumes, masks, and costume accessories out but no decoration stuff yet....I can't wait tho


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I hate saying this because Target is usually one of my top places to hit. GLITTER and repeats from last year. I think my local Target really missed the ball on this one. I was expecting more new stuff, but there's stuff from last year. I have an awesome large black skull I use for candy, and this year they have the same one but it's glitter black. While there, a group of girls came down my isle and said, "Oh, how cute." Ummm... Halloween isn't supposed to be cute. Ugh. I hope your Targets hit the ball. Mine, not so much. There were only a handful of things I would have bought, it would have all been under 50 bucks. So, that is not much for me. *


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

My target barely has anything and what they do have is covered with Glitter.


----------



## HallowYves (Jul 11, 2009)

Madame Leota said:


> Makes you want to start hanging out by the dumpsters now, doesn't it?


I think I will.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

deadhead68 said:


> My target barely has anything and what they do have is covered with Glitter.


I told my wife that last night, in fact. Why does everything have to be covered in glitter? I do like their "retro" Halloween look on some of their stationary items. Also, the tombstone lifter animatronic is $49.99.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

My Target had ALOT of stuff out, didnt have my phone or I would have taken pics. They have some really cool stuff. Different light sets, different yard decorations, and they dont have everything out yet either. I was quit impressed with the selection they had so far. Next trip, pics!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh i don't even have to BEGIN to talk about how the hobby lobby where i live has pretty much EVERYTHING covered in glitter.....

I couldn't pick up anything without getting glitter all over me  sucked.


----------



## Wicked Vampyre (Sep 29, 2007)

Surprisingly My Target had everything v_gan's Target has.
I bought this Pumpkin pie poptarts and pumpkin face tumbler cups.


----------



## Seraphin (Jul 20, 2009)

One of the 2 Targets near me here in S Jersey had a decent amount of stuff out. I got a gargoyle but was disappointed they are only carrying one gargoyle from the 2008 line. :/


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

I finally went by Target this year and bought a lot of goodies for myself.  I love there set up they have this year. I bought green spider web that glows under the black light, a new black light and more string lights, plus a light up jack-o-lantern. Plan on buying more soon!


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

GhostHost999 said:


> Do you think Targets will be fully stocked with halloween stuff by September 24?


Most likely, but it depends on the area - the Target near my Apt is just starting to set up; but the one near my job is about 60% finished - LOL


----------



## HatefulWickedheart (Sep 15, 2010)

Stranger with Candy --- where did you find that avatar pic? Creepy little bugger...I LOVE him! (Sorry...tried to send this post straight to you....but couldn't and it ended up here!)


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

pmpknqueen said:


> Oh i don't even have to BEGIN to talk about how the hobby lobby where i live has pretty much EVERYTHING covered in glitter.....
> 
> I couldn't pick up anything without getting glitter all over me  sucked.


I'll confess - I don't mind the glitter. But in MODERATION only!

I have some black and silver glittered items, but with bling, a little goes a long way. Evidently the buyers at Target disagree with me. I don't even mind the orange glitter on pumpkins. But HOT PINK, lime green, turquoise and orchid?? Eeeewwww. Fine for Christmas and Easter, or a tween girl's birthday party, but Halloween? Bah, humbug!

ETA: Blame it on Twilight - the retailers must think we all want to sparkle in the sun like a teenage vampire!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Going to target tomorrow.Hope they have stuff out.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> I'll confess - I don't mind the glitter. But in MODERATION only!
> 
> I have some black and silver glittered items, but with bling, a little goes a long way. Evidently the buyers at Target disagree with me. I don't even mind the orange glitter on pumpkins. But HOT PINK, lime green, turquoise and orchid?? Eeeewwww. Fine for Christmas and Easter, or a tween girl's birthday party, but Halloween? Bah, humbug!
> 
> ETA: Blame it on Twilight - the retailers must think we all want to sparkle in the sun like a teenage vampire!


I have to agree with you. I like a little glitter thrown in with the creepy. I have a couple of black glitter skulls that I think look really cool mixed in with the realistic ones.

Can't do the hot pink and lime green - ugh! I'm sure my daughter will love it though.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Huge Photo Update ~ 30 Pics!!*

Here we go, glitter and all, LOL


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*More Pics, Continued!!*














































More in next post!!​


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Even More Pics, Continued Again!*


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Wow, even more Pics!!*


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*The last set of Pics for now!*


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I like really the tombstone with the two gargoyles reaching around it, but not so much the "Vacancy" epitaph.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Funny Dancing Animated Halloween Skeleton and Cat Videos!*


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

This is my new boyfriend.  I LOVE him!! I can't believe he's only $39.99, and he is at least as tall as me, if not taller. I should have taken him down to see, but I was in a hurry, and well, I can't really have him anyway, so I thought it best to not break my heart by picking him up and inspecting him closer. He's hard plastic, but probably hollow, felt lightweight when I held his hand. I mean, arm. 

Our Target was still not done putting out their stock yet. Nothing in the dollar section at all. Nothing! Candy looks fully stocked, movies too, but not much for props or costumes yet. They were working on it though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the photos The Real Joker. Much appreciated. My Target is still behind stocking things.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> [ ]​



*OMG! Im in LOVE with those pink and black glittered skeletons!!!Can anyone tell me how big those babies are??*


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

*Qusrtions, so many questions....LOL...*



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for all the photos The Real Joker. Much appreciated. My Target is still behind stocking things.





Spookilicious mama said:


> *OMG! Im in LOVE with those pink and black glittered skeletons!!!Can anyone tell me how big those babies are??*



Ghost Of Spookie: You're very welcome. 
I do what I can for the community, and I'd say 30 pictures at one time is a lot 


Spookaliscious mama: I'd guess they're about 2 feet tall, more or less; I didn't have a chance to get a close enough look...


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I saw the glitter skellys in my Target.
I thought them to be more like 4 feet tall.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


>


I bought the Bolt Buddy - Frankenstein. I was originally going to buy the Ceramic Candy bowl Frankenstein which is the same design, but there were marks all over those Candy Bowls - red paint that didn't belong, and black smudges. Their Frankenstein in my opinion is a great character they changed up.

For those battery operated LED lighted eyeballs that are separate or the eyes that are together, I was thinking of just getting white Christmas lights, and putting the plastic eyeballs on the end of them because I just don't like the battery operated type of thing. I want lights to run on electric, and not batteries I have to keep on buying every year. This is unless I find eyeball ELECTRIC lights somewhere else this year. I'm think Ace could have them in store. I know Target had electric last year, but I didn't like that they had yellow around the eyes. http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/ProductDetails.aspx?SKU=9585662


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

I myself prefer the battery operated lights, cause it save money 
Our electric bill was $240 this month, for a 2 bedroom condo!!
It's too HOT still, LOL 

Just use rechargeable batteries, like I will this year...


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, Tumblindice, nice pics


----------



## lilangel_66071 (Sep 12, 2008)

i was not impressed by targets selection at all, heck micheals has cooler stuff than them. and they are kinda high on some things too, i really liked the pots with twigs and lights but not worth 40 bucks apeice at all. very cheaply made... i got me rhoda from lowes and she's great goes well with my other 3 witches


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

The Real Joker said:


> Hey, Tumblindice, nice pics


Thanks Joker so were yours!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I was looking at the Vacancy tombstone with the black light LEDs and figuring out how I could replace the text with something i prefer It should be an easy enough conversion and for $13 or so a lot less hassle than messing around making a scratch built. and when the foam degrades too much for use I can cannibalized the guts of it for another prop. Nothing else really jumped at me except for a $3 bottle opener--a pewter toned skull handle and a steel tool head. it might have had faceted glass eyes, too. Stock at three of the 6 Targets closest to me don't have a ton of stuff--they may be counting on weak shopping this year and trying to avoid massive price cuts later. Two years back i was getting stuff at 75% off in the 2nd week of Nov. They'll try to avoid that again.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


> Thanks Joker so were yours!



Thanks, I try 

But yeah, this year Target really has cut back, A LOT - ten years ago they had a TON of Halloween stuff, this year, not so much


----------



## Faery_Tales (Sep 12, 2010)

My brother works for Target, so we went in the other day so I could get his discount. I was really disappointed. As far as decorations go, all their "Target brand" stuff was waaaay too campy for me. All the glitter and the pumpkins that are pink and all the little Target characters. No thank you. Plus, they were really overpriced. One tombstone is somewhere between $8-$14. I can buy a three piece set at Walgreens for $10. What they _did_ have going for them was the great prices and selection of tablecloths, napkins, plates, bowls; everything you need for your party. There were some pretty awesome designs, but being traditional, I stuck with the orange and black theme. I also got 8 pumpkin pails for $1 each, and they feel pretty sturdy, like they aren't going to blow away if there is a heavy wind. 

All in all I say, if you're throwing a party and need plates and such, hit that up first. Unless you have small children or you like a cutesy Halloween, the decorations aren't that great. Even some of the cool scarier stuff isn't worth buying due to the price, even _with_ an employee discount.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The one I wento to had very little.The shelves looked like the day after chrismas they were a mess.Hardly no costumes.They really looked like that was all they were putting out-meaning everything had a place no bare spots.
The rhoda witch they carry looks good alot different clothes-she looked classy.
Picked up some candy that was it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Tumblindice said:


>


Great pics Tumblin Dice! Thank you for sharing. The Mummy pic was that full size and do you remember a price?


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Maybe I'm getting jaded. Maybe I'm getting picky. Maybe I don't really need anything much anymore because I have so much. But target left me cold. So did the price tags. The ONLY thing I'll give them credit for is good prices on bags of candy. After choking on the rediculous prices for bags of candy in other stores, target had the right prices. When did bags of candy become bags of gold with a price tag to match? I'm really tired of getting fleased. I go out with the best of intentions when I halloween shop, WILLING to spend money. But I haven't been, mostly because I refuse to be robbed with these insane prices.

Dan


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Shockwave199 said:


> Maybe I'm getting jaded. Maybe I'm getting picky. Maybe I don't really need anything much anymore because I have so much. But target left me cold. So did the price tags. The ONLY thing I'll give them credit for is good prices on bags of candy. After choking on the rediculous prices for bags of candy in other stores, target had the right prices. When did bags of candy become bags of gold with a price tag to match? I'm really tired of getting fleased. I go out with the best of intentions when I halloween shop, WILLING to spend money. But I haven't been, mostly because I refuse to be robbed with these insane prices.
> 
> Dan


 
I here you. Believe me I really do. It's never going to change though. You can't even blame the prices on today's economey. We all know prices will continue to go up each year because Halloween is becoming a wildley celebrated holiday.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all ... my first post. Love this forum !!! 

I went to Target tonight and I was also disappointed with what they had out. I had gone a couple of weeks ago and they had nothing out at that time. It does truly seem like they are going smaller this year. The displays were not full. Not sure if they will be putting out more stuff but it didn't look like it. I do have a question. Anyone see any Bounty Halloween paper towels or napkins? I saw the Halloween tissues but nothing else. Did I just miss it or they won't be having them this year?


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Great pics Tumblin Dice! Thank you for sharing. The Mummy pic was that full size and do you remember a price?


Nah, it is as you see, maybe 3 feet maximum meant to be hung. No legs at all. Probably around 29.99 maybe a little higher. It was latex foam.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

The mummy was definitely $29.99. I saw it tonight and LOVED it.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> I here you. Believe me I really do. It's never going to change though. You can't even blame the prices on today's economey. We all know prices will continue to go up each year because Halloween is becoming a wildley celebrated holiday.


It's a game. The way it's played is, hit the consumer with high markups and those who either have money to burn without care, don't have the money to burn but can't help themselves, or the people who fall for impulse buying WILL pay the high markups. Then, four weeks later those same people are starring at prices slashed to half or lower for the very same product they over paid for four weeks ago- and it hurts too. I've been there. We all have. 

Thirty bucks for that mummy. THIRTY dollars, plus tax. My oh my.

I'm not looking for freebies or handouts either. A fair price will get my money. Half price on November 1st is closer to fair. And if nothing is left, so be it.

Sure, I'm being a grim reaper.


Tis the season.......! Bhuuuuhhhhaaa!

Good luck to my fellow haunters finding the deals you rightly deserve.

Dan


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Target's selection this year is pretty lame. I remember last year wishing I had more money to spend ... there were a few things I wanted, but we were getting married, so money was tight.

This year, we went expecting to buy at least a few things, but we left EMPTY HANDED. Only a couple of things caught my eye, but what I did like was all way overpriced. Some of the party serving stuff was okay, kinda vintage-looking designs, but just not in the market for that kind of thing this year as we are not throwing a party. Their huge skull bowls, which I bought one of in 2008 are now glitter. UGH-GHLY. They usually shine with better designs on nearly everything than the rest of the discount department stores, but this year's Halloween selection is BLEH. It's like Tim Gunn and Martha Stewart got drunk and threw a glitter party. What gives, Target?


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

Countess Dracula said:


> Hi all ... my first post. Love this forum !!!
> 
> I went to Target tonight and I was also disappointed with what they had out. I had gone a couple of weeks ago and they had nothing out at that time. It does truly seem like they are going smaller this year. The displays were not full. Not sure if they will be putting out more stuff but it didn't look like it. I do have a question. Anyone see any Bounty Halloween paper towels or napkins? I saw the Halloween tissues but nothing else. Did I just miss it or they won't be having them this year?


Hey Countess, welcome to the Forum! I found the Bounty paper towels at my Target. They also had the paper plates, by Solo I think, that are usually by the paper towels and spotted the tissue boxes by Puffs that are Halloween decorated. Honestly that's been my favorite thing at Target so far!

I am on the lookout for the black skull plates that are priced at $1.99, but so far none of my Targets have any of the dishes or table items at all. Maybe tomorrow I'll go check again.


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

bellelostdrake said:


> Hey Countess, welcome to the Forum! I found the Bounty paper towels at my Target. They also had the paper plates, by Solo I think, that are usually by the paper towels and spotted the tissue boxes by Puffs that are Halloween decorated. Honestly that's been my favorite thing at Target so far!
> 
> I am on the lookout for the black skull plates that are priced at $1.99, but so far none of my Targets have any of the dishes or table items at all. Maybe tomorrow I'll go check again.



Hey ... thanks for the info. That way I know I'm not wasting my time going to a few Targets looking for things. I have about 6-7 within a 20-25 min ride from my home. I've been to three already and not finding too much. This afternoon I did find the Bounty napkins and the Puffs Tissues. They had one package of the Bounty papertowels left and it was opened  The rest of the shelf was completely empty  My search continues  My husband did request that I buy the Pumpkin Pie pop tarts. Only one box of those on the shelf. He's a pop tart freak LOL Overall, like you said, my favorite thing at Target so far are the paper goods. I look forward to those every year.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone seen the large tekky toys rocking bat at their local target yet? It's supposed to be $19.99 in store. The one Target I went to locally (San Diego) didn't have any.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Jottle said:


> Anyone seen the large tekky toys rocking bat at their local target yet? It's supposed to be $19.99 in store. The one Target I went to locally (San Diego) didn't have any.



We were in Target tonight (S.F. Bay area) and I went through the halloween section. The store I was in had a few of the bats on display. And they were $19.99. I even pointed them out to my husband and demo'd it. The eyes light up red. I haven't been impressed with the choices of the props they have chosen this year, but I did think the bat was a worthy addition to anyone's haunt. It actually was a pretty good size too. So many other things have been downsized.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome! I guess this just means I'll have to shop around at different targets.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I loved Target's little Halloween characters, but don't feel the need to buy them, but I may have to buy that mummy though. I was surprised by that one, much better quality than I'd expected. I know if I wait until Nov. 1 it will be gone baby gone. 

Our Target pulls its Halloween stuff _before_ Halloween.


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Target sucks this year.

I've been a huge fan the last few years and of ANY retailer nearby I was most excited to see target. We shop at target a lot anyway, and each time we'd go we'd see the back to school stuff still out, and be disapointed.

Well it finally went up. Promised my wife I wouldnt look at it without her, and vice versa.

I saw it up. I ran home. We couldnt go for 2 days. AAIGH!

We finally go?

WTF? Really? Is that it? Half the awesome stuff they have each year - nada. Some ok tombstones, but many in purple and green? REALLY? A purple and green tombstone? No gargoyles this year. No cool skull candles.

We grabbed two things... the metal skeleton hand salad tongs which we missed last year and look fantastic, and the cutsey countdown calendar. Other than that, Target was a HUGE bust. They didnt even have out any full sized anamatronics.

Now I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt - maybe its not all out yet - it WAS just 9/18 after all... but still... what they did have was a huge disappointment.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

bellelostdrake said:


> I am on the lookout for the black skull plates that are priced at $1.99, but so far none of my Targets have any of the dishes or table items at all. Maybe tomorrow I'll go check again.


I seen those plates with the skulls on them. You should find them when they put them out. I bought the plates with the 4 creatures on them - Frankenstein, Witch, and two other people.

______________________________
^This is Target's big stuff, and no that's not me in the video:


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Ours had their gargoyles out, but no full-size animatronics. They had the rising ghoul, but I don't think that qualifies as life-size, really? Ours was still setting up when I was there on Friday.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Jottle said:


> Anyone seen the large tekky toys rocking bat at their local target yet? It's supposed to be $19.99 in store. The one Target I went to locally (San Diego) didn't have any.


YES! Been to the 2 close to me and only saw 2 of them and I bought them both!! They are indeed cool!!


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Could not pass up the lighted haunted tree and the Tombstone Lifter for $49, same thing is $79 at Spirit.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We stopped this morning and they were completely finished putting all their stuff out. I think this may be the largest year yet for my Target. There was the usual massive candy aisles, the 5 aisles of costumes, 2 aisles of party decor, and a middle section plus 2 aisles of regular decor/props/etc. I loved it. This wasnt including the little displays with towles,rugs,and what nots.


----------



## ILhalloween (Sep 22, 2010)

Thnx for the pics. Its exciting to see things that different parts of the country are doing ours havent even started yet


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sauron the Great said:


> Could not pass up the lighted haunted tree and the Tombstone Lifter for $49, same thing is $79 at Spirit.


Wow,that was a good deal on that tombstone lifter.It's on sale at Halloween City for $59.99.Regular price was $79.99.


----------



## Standinginmotion721 (Sep 23, 2010)

I purchased the mummy guy he is really cool. Kind of confused though because it says it could hang or sit up but I am not sure how to hang it because their is no string or anything. My only guess is to tear off the cloth from the top of the head and hang it that way. Anyway, you guys should really check this mummy guy out. $30 is a pretty good price for him!


----------



## Standinginmotion721 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Rocking bat @Target*



Jottle said:


> Anyone seen the large tekky toys rocking bat at their local target yet? It's supposed to be $19.99 in store. The one Target I went to locally (San Diego) didn't have any.


Yeah i did. Its the same exact one that Spirit is selling for $40/45!!! . I saw it first at Spirit but i did not agree with the price then luckily i saw it at Target woo-hoo. I feel bad for those people who actually paid that much for it. The funny thing is their is a Spirit right next to Target! Spirit really marks up their products A LOT!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I mosied my way over to the Christmas lights yes yesterday and the extension cords...when what to my wondering eyes should appear but that price tag thingy they have under the items showed that 40ft extension cords were $0.62 and 15ft cords were $0.31. So I grabbed one of each and went over to the price check, and they scanned at those prices....so I went back and grabbed all the cords...24 of the 15ft and 15 of the 40ft. 

I'll have to check the other local Target(s) to see if they have this same pricing


----------



## Grimm Halloween (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not to impressed with the selection from Target this season... they have double the costumes they normally do and half the decorations they did last year.

I might pick up a cross tombstone, to save me the time on building one... the front design looks hokie so I might just turn it around backwards.


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Grimm Halloween said:


> I'm not to impressed with the selection from Target this season... they have double the costumes they normally do and half the decorations they did last year.
> 
> I might pick up a cross tombstone, to save me the time on building one... the front design looks hokie so I might just turn it around backwards.


Target has totally bummed me out this year with their selection. We did grab one of the small cross tombstones - I think it had an owl on it or something. Looked ok, but it's too small. Boo.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I think for most longtime haunters, most stores will bum you out, but while at Target last night, I saw some people who were excited about the selections

Nowadays, I don't really go looking for props as much as it's a way to find something I can use to build a prop.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Scatterbrains said:


> I mosied my way over to the Christmas lights yes yesterday and the extension cords...when what to my wondering eyes should appear but that price tag thingy they have under the items showed that 40ft extension cords were $0.62 and 15ft cords were $0.31. So I grabbed one of each and went over to the price check, and they scanned at those prices....so I went back and grabbed all the cords...24 of the 15ft and 15 of the 40ft.
> 
> I'll have to check the other local Target(s) to see if they have this same pricing


Oh wow, talk about lucky! Im willing to bet it was an error? If anyone else has christmas in their Targets would you kindly confirm? I dont have reliable transportation right now or Id go look at my store :/


----------



## Foochi (Sep 29, 2010)

So would most of you consider yourselfs "hardcore" decorators or do you just enjoy setting the tone of Halloween? If Target seems to be missing the mark, what are you expecting to see and where are you finding it? I haven't really seen anyone out there this year who has a really impressive set. I'm not that into Spirit stores, it's a little over the top for me.


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

Foochi said:


> So would most of you consider yourselfs "hardcore" decorators or do you just enjoy setting the tone of Halloween? If Target seems to be missing the mark, what are you expecting to see and where are you finding it? I haven't really seen anyone out there this year who has a really impressive set. I'm not that into Spirit stores, it's a little over the top for me.


I'm moderately hardcore - I dont go utterly crazy (although I did build a coffin, throw some motors in it, then buy about $150 worth of electronics to control it .

I'm expecting to see:

Less glitter
Some things that aren't cutsey, goofy, or out of place (like the crowns and "bling" on all the skulls last year. Ummm... ok...)
Animatronics that don't look like they were cobbled together by a child (this year Michaels has an anamatronic life sized skeleton thats wearing a mismatched outfit, that doesnt fit, with a top hat about 2x as big as the skull's overly large head, all of which is so horribly wrinkled nad badly put together it's a laughable joke)
Items in appropriate/realistic colors. Since when have purple and green become official colors of halloween? When was the last time you saw an orange tombstone, a purple (glitter) skeleton, or a green raven? (In reality. In retail stores I see it every day now)
Cutsey stuff is fine - I have a 6 and 7 year old, they need cutsey, but at the same time, please offer some stuff for adults to enjoy too.
This is just a pet peeve... if you're going to give something a head, and hands, at least bother to make the arms thicker than 1/16" of an inch wire, and please attach the hands a little better than just ramming said wire through the palm and bending it back.
A pile of left hands, and right feet.

Where am I finding what I want? Nowhere really. I'm extremely disapointed with every place I've shopped at this year. K-Mart has so far been the best. Target the last few years has really impressed me, and has been great. This year - a total letdown.

Why is Spirit "over the top"?


----------



## Foochi (Sep 29, 2010)

I see where you're coming from. I'm not as "hardcore" myself, but I'm far from traditional. I don't like the orange and black, harvest stuff. I'm a Pixar guy at heart so I'm all about monsters and stuff like that. I don't mind cartoony as long as it's illustrated in such a way that adults like me can appreciate it.

I'm not into the demon/dead people part of Halloween so when I walk into a Spirit store and there's a demon baby on the floor looking at me when I walk in, it freaks me out. Zombies are cool if it's more humorous.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Good thing I don't work for Target anymore.

Everyone here seems disappointed (including myself)

My roommate loves the glitter skulls, though (she can have 'em)

I'll wait until it goes on clearance....eventually 
Yeah, they dropped the ball this year....very sad indeed.......


----------



## Countess Dracula (Sep 19, 2010)

The Real Joker said:


> Good thing I don't work for Target anymore.
> 
> Everyone here seems disappointed (including myself)
> 
> ...


Yeah, sad to say they did drop the ball this year. I always looked forward to what they are going to have and it was nothing special and seemed like less than previous years. I was at Target yesterday looking around for other things and took another look at the Halloween stuff and it still looked like it did when I was first there. The shelves were never full and it looked like they still had stuff to stock. Sad indeed. Love Target for Halloween, this year, not so much


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting that silver glitter skeleton if they have him leftover on clearance. He reminds me of a Terminator skeleton. It's not one of those decorations that super good, but for 50% off, I think I'll budge. I did find a much smaller glitter black skeleton at the Dollar Tree which I got, and I like that.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Halloweenfan said:


> I'm thinking of getting that silver glitter skeleton if they have him leftover on clearance. He reminds me of a Terminator skeleton. It's not one of those decorations that super good, but for 50% off, I think I'll budge. I did find a much smaller glitter black skeleton at the Dollar Tree which I got, and I like that.


If you use a lot of orange or purple lights in your haunt, the silver glitter skeleton might work out pretty good for reflecting those colors


----------



## Phil-the-fear (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry all, thought I'd resurrect this old thread. This is my first visit back for months as I've got that itchy feeling that, what with spring just around the corner here in England and the evenings getting lighter (nothing like summer when it doesn't get dark until past 10pm!), means I want to start making props again!

I was over in Florida in September and whereas my wife & kids were eager to hit the theme parks AGAIN, I was simply like a cat on hot bricks yearning to get to Target, Walmart, K-Mart, Walgreens, Michaels etc.! I was trying to 'play it cool'  with the wife making out that I wasn't too bothered about looking for halloween stuff, but inside I was a quivering wreck!!

Lo & behold, the second day I was there (although I guess it was really the first day as we didn't get to the villa until 9pm the day before) I managed to pay a visit to a Target, Walmart & a Walgreens store in the evening (after trapsing around the Magic Kingdom all day!).

I have to say that I generally found Walmart to be fairly poor for halloween 2010. Target was ok and Walgreens not too bad either. Later I paid visits to Michaels (expensive) and K-Mart - the latter having some really good stuff. Also paid a couple of visits to Spirit in Kissimmee and one other Spirit type shop that was actually better than Spirit, but again very expensive - they were selling some stuff the same as you could buy from Walmart, Walgreens & Target for double the price, sometimes more!!

But I have to say that I do like Target. I know a lot of you guys over there felt it was generally a poor showing for 2010, but you want to see what it's like over here! The best place usually here is Asda, which is a subsidiary of Walmart. But for 2010 they also had a poor display compared to previous years and nowhere near as good as over there.

But having said that, I still managed to come back with 8 (yes, EIGHT) large & fully packed cases FULL of stuff. My best buys? I have to say that I loved the lifesize skellys at Target for $39.99. I bought 4 of them and got them all into a large holdall and then packed it out with loads of boxes of orange & purple lights (which I slipped between the rib cages) and a lot of our holiday clothes on the outside to cushion them. I also bought 9 of the smaller (child size) skellys from Walmart (about 4ft tall) which I think were $9 each. I had to dismatle them piece by piece so I could pack them carefully in the cases. I bought all sorts of things - I came back with about 25 plastic pumpkins from all manner of stores, including 4 large ones I bought in Target & Walgreens (about 21 inches circumference). Loads more lights, a large chiller fogger, several outfits, loads of skulls etc., etc. I think I spent around $750 in total!

I came back with so much stuff that when I got back home to England & unpacked it all I stepped back and turned to my wife and asked how on earth did we fit it all in? She just looked at me, shook her head and said I was mad!

Possibly, but I just love shopping over there for stuff.

One thing that I wanted to get was the lifting tombstone figure (I think that was in Target) which was about $45. I wish I had because in the days running up to Halloween somebody over here sold one on Ebay for over £200 (about $330-350!!!).

Anyhow, I agree that overall it seemed a little poor compared to previous years (it was my 4th trip over there in September in the last few years) but I still kinda made hay while the sun was shining!! 

I put one of the large skellys next to me in the car and took him for a ride when I got back to England. People did look oddly at me............................................


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope you made it to the Haunted Grimm House in Old Town Kissimmee.  If not, I recommend going during the day when the crowds are smaller.

You kind of sound like a scare smuggler.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Phil-the-fear said:


> Sorry all, thought I'd resurrect this old thread. This is my first visit back for months as I've got that itchy feeling that, what with spring just around the corner here in England and the evenings getting lighter (nothing like summer when it doesn't get dark until past 10pm!), means I want to start making props again!
> 
> <<<MAJOR SNIPPAGE>>>
> 
> ...


Phil, I hope you get to come back again this year! I would love to get to meet you in person, maybe hang a bit at Universal! 

Glad you bumped up this thread, have thought about it on occasion. And especially about the person named Foochi who only responded on this thread and only posted twice (both here) ---



Foochi said:


> So would most of you consider yourselfs "hardcore" decorators or do you just enjoy setting the tone of Halloween? If Target seems to be missing the mark, what are you expecting to see and where are you finding it? I haven't really seen anyone out there this year who has a really impressive set. I'm not that into Spirit stores, it's a little over the top for me.


Seriously sounds like a store scout. Looking for what *"we"* like and dislike!
Think about it, how many things in the last FIVE years that were popular props for *"us"* to make have _suddenly_ materialized in the stores to buy? 
It isn't a coincidence, believe me, they are looking, and planning for next year. The skellies at Walmart were nothing more than casts made from Mr. Thrifties from ACC. 
And if Martha Stewart has something in the works, the big box stores will have a variant out on their shelves that year or the next. They follow and copy what MS does. She was the first to glitter anything and everything and when she did the skeletons that was copied immediately by the big chains. 

Let's see what she has in the works and take note of how quickly the Marts follow suit!

One nice thing, tho', we all can spray adhesive on a skeleton and dowse it in glitter, but they have yet to come up with a corpsed skeleton to rival any of ours!


----------



## Phil-the-fear (Aug 12, 2010)

TheEighthPlague said:


> I hope you made it to the Haunted Grimm House in Old Town Kissimmee.  If not, I recommend going during the day when the crowds are smaller.
> 
> You kind of sound like a scare smuggler.



Sadly we didn't make it there. We like Old Town too, but have been there so many times before we just missed it last time as were looking to do new things, although drove past countless times over 20 days! Would that be the place that's a type of haunted house all year round? Near all of the shops behind the rides, go-kart & slingshot area?

When we went over in 2008 we went to HHN at Universal, but the kids didn't want to go this time (they were too scared I think). But when I say kids, I mean teens - daughter was 16 & son 13! They were 2 years younger in 2008 and once there loved it (it took them an hour or so to get used to it all) but for some reason, 2 years on and they've suddenly become chickens!


----------



## Phil-the-fear (Aug 12, 2010)

IshWitch said:


> Phil, I hope you get to come back again this year! I would love to get to meet you in person, maybe hang a bit at Universal!
> 
> Glad you bumped up this thread, have thought about it on occasion. And especially about the person named Foochi who only responded on this thread and only posted twice (both here) ---
> 
> ...



Please see the previous message I just responded to. If ever we were to come over there again it'd be great to meet up with an American halloween nut! Please feel free to add me as a friend/contact (sorry, I don't know how to do that) and you never know, maybe we'll get there again this year. For me it's sort of unfinished business as I feel I was done out of a trip to HHN at Universal!

We'be been to Orlando/Kissimmee 9 times altogether, 8 times with our children since 2001. Each time we say "OK, that's enough, let's do something different next year" and when we say it, we mean it. But EVERY year at this time in spring, we start talking about the fun we had last time and somehow, before realising, we've booked flights again!

There is so much in the US I want to see & do - I love America and the way you do things over there. We've got all the usual things on our list such as New York, Vegas, Los Angeles, DC, Grand Canyon, Mount Rushmore, Arlington (I'm a big fan of anything to do with WW2) and the like, but we do like exploring and my ultimate would be to fly into somewhere like Boston, hire a car and spend 4-6 weeks driving down roughly towards Florida and then hang a right towards California, taking in all the sights & sounds along the way. Visiting all the places off the beaten track, the little towns and more unusual places, plus the not knowing what you're going to stumble across. 

The things is that it's expensive, but my wife started a new job with a major airline before xmas and once she's past her 6 month probationary period is entitled to 7 free flights per year! That means we could easily fit in two trips over there each year!! I need to calm down a bit...............

You could be right about that person being a store scout, but I think that's a good thing surely? Let's face it, most of us end up making our props because you can't buy the things we want, or if you can, they're just not up to scratch, don't look realistic or are way too expensive. I say most because I think some just like making something from nothing and it's a great feeling when finished to see what you've created. So if the major stores are looking at what people like us are making then hopefully they will mass produce something similar at a good price.

But you're right - it never ceases to amaze me at the talent & imagination of the people on here - I have to say that some people should be signed up by the major stores and put into product development as they clearly have a good idea of what people want and how to make it!

The stuff people make here is far superior to most of the stuff you can buy.


----------

